# Há diferença entre as pronúncias das palavras "cãibra" e "câimbra"?



## meencantesp

Consigo notar uma diferença entre as duas palavras, mas alguns me disseram que não a percebem. _Câimbra _parece ser mais adequada à forma como eu e as pessoas ao meu redor pronunciam a palavra, enquanto _cãibra _fica muito estranha, dada a ausência do _M_. Alguém?


----------



## englishmania

Não conhecia a grafia "câimbra" (mas existe). Penso que são pronunciadas da mesma maneira, porque eu pronuncio cãibra  "caimbra".


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Penso que são pronunciadas da mesma maneira, porque eu pronuncio cãibra  "caimbra".


 Aliás, o 'm' não está ausente em 'cãibra'. Está em cima do 'a'.


----------



## guihenning

Não há nenhuma diferença. A menos que alguém queira propositadamente diferenciá-las por afetação ou influência da escrita.
Mas, a bem verdade, mesmo com a grafia diferente só há uma única maneira possível de pronunciar: ditongo nasal tônico e “a” fechado no final. Mesmo a impressão de pronunciá-las diferentemente é falsa.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Aliás, o 'm' não está ausente em 'cãibra'. Está em cima do 'a'.


Sim   . 

"Cãibra" é uma palavra bastante estranha, há que assumir.   Não acham?   A palavra "muito" também estava a precisar de um til...


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Não há nenhuma diferença. A menos que alguém queira propositadamente diferenciá-las por afetação ou influência da escrita.
> Mas, a bem verdade, mesmo com a grafia diferente só há uma única maneira possível de pronunciar: ditongo nasal tônico e “a” fechado no final. Mesmo a impressão de pronunciá-las diferentemente é falsa.



Isso foi o que alguns me disseram. Mas ainda assim, numa leitura individual de cada palavra, _câimbra _parece soar diferente de _cãibra _na maior parte das vezes. Em _cãi _não se tocam os lábios, enquanto em _câim_, sim. Acho que é um caso semelhante ao da palavra _muito (_em que o_ UI _é sucedido de um imaginário_ N, _ainda que ele não esteja na grafia da pal_avra)._


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Em _cãi _não se tocam os lábios,


E em 'cãib' se tocam?


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Em _cãi _não se tocam os lábios, enquanto em _câim_, sim.


Se essa afirmação fosse verdadeira, _Caim, querubim, ruim, assim, fazem, comem, amam _etc também teriam a letra eme pronunciada, entretanto isso não acontece. Tanto em câimbra quando em cãibra os lábios vão-se tocar não por conta do eme, mas por conta do bê.
Claro que eu não vou me sentar aqui e lhe dizer como você efetivamente pronuncia ou tem de pronunciar as palavras do seu português, mas me parece improvável que o seu cérebro tenha quebrado uma regra fonológica muito geral, internalizada e ampla para apenas uma única palavra num contexto fonético que de especial não tem nada. Pode acontecer, claro, mas é provável que a diferença se esteja fazendo por influência ortográfica, mas apenas quando se pronuncia a palavra conscientemente ou numa tentativa de diferenciar propositadamente por conta da grafia.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> E em 'cãib' se tocam?





guihenning said:


> Se essa afirmação fosse verdadeira, _Caim, querubim, ruim, assim, fazem, comem, amam _etc também teriam a letra eme pronunciada, entretanto isso não acontece. Tanto em câimbra quando em cãibra os lábios vão-se tocar não por conta do eme, mas por conta do bê.
> Claro que eu não vou me sentar aqui e lhe dizer como você efetivamente pronuncia ou tem de pronunciar as palavras do seu português, mas me parece improvável que o seu cérebro tenha quebrado uma regra fonológica muito geral, internalizada e ampla para apenas uma única palavra num contexto fonético que de especial não tem nada. Pode acontecer, claro, mas é provável que a diferença se esteja fazendo por influência ortográfica, mas apenas quando se pronuncia a palavra conscientemente ou numa tentativa de diferenciar propositadamente por conta da grafia.



É como se em _câimbra _os lábios se tocassem antes (em relação a _cãibra_), ainda no momento de pronunciar o _M_. Não sei explicar bem ao certo. Acho então que seja por influência ortográfica mesmo.


----------



## Dymn

E porque é que se escreve "_cãibra_", se poderia ser escrito perfeitamente como "_caimbra_" (como "_Coimbra_")?


----------



## guihenning

Não é possível, @Dymn. Coimbra tem três sílabas co-im-bra e *caimbra só tem duas. Assim, sem acento, teria de ser pronunciada “ca-IM-bra”, o que não é, nem de longe, a pronunciação corrente.


----------



## Dymn

Tem razão, enganei-me. Então porque não é "_câimbra_", como no título?


----------



## guihenning

Talvez justamente pela separação silábica. O eme traz o i para junto de si na separação, causando um hiato que não existe. Bem, ambas as grafias coexistem, mas cãibra tem geralmente preferência e é a grafia que não desafia as regras da língua na hora da separação silábica: cãi-bra.


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> "Cãibra" é uma palavra bastante estranha, há que assumir.   Não acham?   A palavra "muito" também estava a precisar de um til...


Deve haver pouquíssimos casos semelhantes a 'cãibra', não deve? Só encontrei 'zâimbo' e 'zãibo' até agora. Então, @guihenning, afinal de contas, o que acontece com o famigerado 'muito'? Til no 'u' não dá mais. Til no 'i' não muda o acento tônico. Pôr circunflexo no 'u' e ene depois do 'i' não fica lindo: *mûinto. Tratamento especial?


----------



## guihenning

Múinto? (mu.in.to) Mas a grafia mais conveniente é mesmo a atual, parece. O que eu queria mesmo era entender exatamente o que aconteceu, pois de MULTUM que deu _mucho, molto, moult_… e… muito. Se tivesse pelo menos vindo de *MUCTUM… A razão da grafia parece ser porque nem sempre foi nasal. Camões o rimava com "fruito" porque na época não era nasalizado, então a queda do ele não perece ter influenciado, já que aconteceu uns quatrocentos anos antes de Camões. Acho que é mesmo a palavra mais especial da língua. Ou talvez tenha havido nasalização progressiva, o eme acabou por afetar o U que nasalizou o ditongo(?)…  O mais comum é nasalização regressiva, o que explica o _ão, ãe, o "ãi"_ de polaina e andaime (apenas no Brasil) e assim por diante…


----------



## machadinho

É um hiato?


----------



## guihenning

Não, mas água também não é e a gente tem de separar _á.gu.a
(embora seja crescente, e "muito" decrescente, como é de praxe). _Por isso mesmo a atual grafia é conveniente, porque respeita pelo menos isso _mui.to_


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Por isso mesmo a atual grafia é conveniente, porque respeita pelo menos isso _mui.to_


Legal.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Aliás, o 'm' não está ausente em 'cãibra'. Está em cima do 'a'.



Mas como é que o til na letra á (que a deixa fechada) faz com que a letra i se torne nasal? Pergunto porque “cãibra” nunca me pareceu e ainda não me parece uma grafia natural. “Retomei” esse assunto na minha mente e decidi falar com algumas pessoas, as quais compartilharam da mesma opinião: “cãibra” só é igual a “câimbra” porque já se sabe das duas grafias para a mesma palavra. A pronúncia vem antes da escrita. Tentei exercitar a minha mente (e a dessas pessoas) pensando no seguinte: se lessem essa palavra (sem que nunca se tivesse lido) em voz alta e pedissem que a escrevesse, como se faria? Em maior parte me disseram que grafariam “câimbra”. Sim, não tem muito de científico nisso, mas é o que eu posso fazer. Não sei como se mede a percepção das pessoas de forma mais lógica.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Mas como é que o til na letra á (que a deixa fechada) faz com que a letra i se torne nasal?


Porque ãi é um ditongo.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Mas como é que o til na letra á (que a deixa fechada) faz com que a letra i se torne nasal?


Ora, do mesmo jeito que o til de "mãe" nasaliza o <e> (que na verdade é semivogal). ou o til de "não" e quejandos...


meencantesp said:


> se lessem essa palavra (sem que nunca se tivesse lido) em voz alta e pedissem que a escrevesse, como se faria? Em maior parte me disseram que grafariam “câimbra”.


Sim, é natural. O Português marca as suas vogais nasais e alguns ditongos com as letras <m> e <n>._ Muito e cãibra_ são casos especiais, embora esta última não seja lá tão especial, já que se aceita câimbra. E tanto é que muito se lê por aí "muinto", porque os nossos cérebros já associaram as nasalizações às letras eme e ene.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Porque ãi é um ditongo.





guihenning said:


> Ora, do mesmo jeito que o til de "mãe" nasaliza o <e> (que na verdade é semivogal). ou o til de "não" e quejandos...
> 
> Sim, é natural. O Português marca as suas vogais nasais e alguns ditongos com as letras <m> e <n>._ Muito e cãibra_ são casos especiais, embora esta última não seja lá tão especial, já que se aceita câimbra. E tanto é que muito se lê por aí "muinto", porque os nossos cérebros já associaram as nasalizações às letras eme e ene.



Agradeço a ambos pela resposta.


----------

